# Nikon vs. Canon joke



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 9, 2007)

I thought this was funny:


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 9, 2007)

I think you'll find its a Canon vs. Nikon Joke


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 9, 2007)

LMAO


----------



## BoblyBill (Jan 9, 2007)

That's Hilarious


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 9, 2007)

Take note that the Canon is in focus...


----------



## Matty-Bass (Jan 9, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Take note that the Canon is in focus...



Canon FTW :mrgreen:


----------



## midget patrol (Jan 9, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Take note that the Canon is in focus...


but the nikon is larger.  It's eating the canon.


----------



## Pirate (Jan 9, 2007)

If the Nikon guy had Canon glass he would have never run into that beautiful Canon


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Jan 9, 2007)

Canon FTW!


----------



## ferny (Jan 10, 2007)

Ahh, but the really winner is the camera which took the shot, no?


----------



## Zen Librarian (Jan 10, 2007)

LOL!  I feel the Canon love here...


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 10, 2007)

ferny said:


> Ahh, but the really winner is the camera which took the shot, no?



OMG   I used to sell them for £49 a few years back and we couldn't get enough of them


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 10, 2007)

(*giggle*)  Yeaaaaaaah Canon!


----------

